# Full-Time Coding Position- St Cloud, MN



## jshamla (Jan 27, 2012)

St Cloud Medical Group has a current opening for a Full-Time Medical Coder.

The Medical Coder will work with the physicians to assure accurate and timely coding and documentation of CPT procedural and ICD-9 diagnoses for all providers and sites within the SCMG system. Will also work within the dept for the successful transition to ICD-10. Qualified applicants will hold a current CPC, CCS-P or other recognized medical coding certification along with knowledge of coding and documentation guidelines, third party physician service billing practices and systems (private and governmental) and have a proven track record of effective communication with providers and other clinical staff. 

Check out our web-site for a complete listing of job openings: www.stcloudmedical.com

Interested applicants should forward a resume along with a letter of interest to Human Resources. PLEASE NOTE POSITION OF INTEREST ON RESUME. St. Cloud Medical Group is an equal opportunity employer.

Mail: 251 County Road 120
St. Cloud, MN 56303

Fax: 320-529-4747 

E-Mail resume to: SCMG@stcloudmedical.com


----------

